# Say Hello to....



## madamefifi (Apr 30, 2011)

Oldest to youngest:
1. Spot, (aka Madame Fifi), approx. 19
2. Gozer and 
3. Zuul, brother and sister, approx. 10
4. Laslo (aka Poopie) and
5. Dolores, brother and sister, approx. 7
6. Cosmo and
7. Clarence, brothers, approx. 4
8. Hector,
9. Arthur, and
10. Tiny Rufus, brothers, 2 years old.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello everyone! Great family.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm saying Hello.
What a nice bunch.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow you have a nice large kitty family. I wish I could have that many cats in one place. Welcome to this board!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

"Hello!" x 10


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice family. For the first time, I've noticed a family facial resemblance in cats, and that's between Arthur and Rufus. Not the colouring but the shape.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

They are just beautiful! Love the Ghostbuster names


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi guys! You have a big family. =D


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Wow, what lovely cats! How did you end up having so many sibling cats? Were they rescues/fosters/strays?


----------



## madamefifi (Apr 30, 2011)

my4kitties said:


> Wow, what lovely cats! How did you end up having so many sibling cats? Were they rescues/fosters/strays?


Dolores and Laszlo were from a rescue society, along with their sister Mathilda, who died 2 years ago (hypertrophic cardiomyopathy). Zuul and the Goze were unwanted kittens, as were Clarence and Cosmo. The "baby kitties" (as we call them) Arthur, TR, and Hector, were born to a pregnant abandoned cat that my husband took in at his office one winter. She had seven kittens altogether, on the evening of the worst blizzard of the year! Hubby kept two at his office with Mama and brought three to the Big House and rehomed the other two.

I've always believed kittens should come in pairs (at least) so as to keep eachother busy and minimize aggravation to the older cats.


----------



## Sephie (May 5, 2011)

Your cats are wonderful!  I think it's really lovely of you to take them in and care for them! And I took believe in kittens coming in pairs so that they can keep each other busy!  

I look forward to seeing more pics and reading stories from you!


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Ahh ten cats! You must be kept very busy. How do you manage feeding time? I have a job with paws everywhere and meowing and I only have two kitties!


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

Someday I really want a sibling pair.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Such beautiful kitties! You must have yours hands full. I saw on the other thread that Fifi passed away, which I was so sorry to hear about. But it's a gorgeous group you have, and it's so good of you to take in the ones who needed homes.

Is the biggest storm of the year you're referring to the 2' of snow we got in February 2010? (From a fellow DC-area person.)


----------



## madamefifi (Apr 30, 2011)

October said:


> Is the biggest storm of the year you're referring to the 2' of snow we got in February 2010? (From a fellow DC-area person.)


I'm a little south of Richmond, VA,* October*, so we don't get whomped with snow like y'all do up in NoVa. But I do believe that is the storm when they were born (trying to do the math in my head, always a challenge!). I hate to think what might've happened if Mama Kitty had given birth outdoors.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Gabby169 said:


> Someday I really want a sibling pair.


Me too. XD They are so cute and I don't have to get a friend for them because they will have each toher.

They are adorable. A lot of kittens lately on this forum. It is kitten season after all.


----------

